# Angled Smith Machine ?



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 19, 2002)

There is a smith machine at the gym i attend and instead of running on a straight up and down track it runs at a slight angle . 

My question is : Which way should i face while doing squats ? Face forward with the angle running away from me or face the opposite way and have the angle run towards me ?


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 19, 2002)

Sorry ..... that's supposed to be Angled not Angeled . It's not a machine with some Devine powers but rather a machine with a slight ANGLE


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2002)

I would lean forward rather than lean back, I think - but you have to watch your knees and see how you feel about it. Squats are supposed to be like the action of sitting down, so a slight rearward angle may actually help that.

Whatever feels good to your knees, or ask someone at the gym (they may not know either).



> Devine



Divine


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2002)

Face the machine with the angle slanted toward you!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2002)

tell the gym manager to move the damn thing!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> tell the gym manager to move the damn thing!



I take it you don't like smith machines??


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I would lean forward rather than lean back, I think - but you have to watch your knees and see how you feel about it. Squats are supposed to be like the action of sitting down, so a slight rearward angle may actually help that.
> 
> Whatever feels good to your knees, or ask someone at the gym (they may not know either).
> ...





SpEllInG Is A ChALLange FoR Me tOdAy!!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2002)

Is it truly an angle, and not an arc?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I take it you don't like smith machines??



I love the Smith Machine, I have one in my home gym.

I just meant to move it so it's not at a angle.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by hurtyhair4u *_
> SpEllInG Is A ChALLange FoR Me tOdAy!!



we do have a spell checker here now!


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 19, 2002)

I wish i had a photo of it to show but i don't so i'm going to have to use my written skills to describe this thing to you 

Instead of the bar running on the track straight up and down , it's TRACK is slightly angled like so 

I
 I
  I
   I
    I 
     I 
      I
       I 

I'm not sure if my crude interprutation is going to describe it well enough but it's all i can do for now 


And Prince it's straight as far as facing the mirrors goes and i did use spell check on that but angel and angle are both properly spelled words and when i got to Divine i gave up and thought i had it right . Oh well i will be back on spelling track after the weekend


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Jul 19, 2002)

This forum didn't keep my angled I's there , it straightened them out . I'm going to try it again . 
The track angles like so : 


i
ii
iii
iiii
iiiii
iiiiii
iiiiiii
iiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Mudge (Jul 19, 2002)

Kind of like a smith hack machine then, hmm.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 19, 2002)

HH4U, we have the same type of smith at my gym, I think its a much better unit than the ones that are straight up and down as its a more natural movment (especially for bench) 

Line your heals up with the track, you should be standing so the angle is going away from your shoulders. 
I've tried it the other way so that it angles tward you on the up portion and it doesn't work cause when your go down, your leaning way to far back and its hard on the knees.


----------



## NSL (Sep 14, 2009)

hurtyhair4u said:


> There is a smith machine at the gym i attend and instead of running on a straight up and down track it runs at a slight angle .
> 
> My question is : Which way should i face while doing squats ? Face forward with the angle running away from me or face the opposite way and have the angle run towards me ?



Could you guys please help me with the bench press... Should i Face forward with the angle running away from me or face the opposite way and have the angle run towards me ?


----------



## Marat (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't use a smith machine for basically anything besides hanging your coat up on the way into the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2009)

NSL said:


> Could you guys please help me with the bench press... Should i Face forward with the angle running away from me or face the opposite way and have the angle run towards me ?



You should use a freeweight bar, not a smith.


----------



## VILBAUGH (Sep 15, 2009)

all smith machines should be melted down and made into sewer covers. I would absolutly never ever squat in a smith. Im surprised you havent gotten more grief for this.


----------

